# Air video



## romain31000 (30 Avril 2010)

J'ai acheté air vidéo hier. Je ne l'ai pour l instant utliser que sur l'iPhone mais je rencontre des problèmes pour lire mes vidéos avec sous titres incrustés.
Quand je lis un fichier sans sous titres, aucun problème, aucun problème. La barre de défilement de QuickTime est blanche et je peux avancer dans le film sans aucun souci. 
Pour mes fichiers avec sous titres intègres, la barre de défilement de QuickTime est vide, et je ne peux pas avancer dans le film. Comme si l'iPhone n'arrivait pas a charger le fichier. De plus, la lecture lague vraiment. En fait je ne peux pas lire le fichier. 

Quelqu'un pour m aider?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (30 Avril 2010)

Ce serait peut-être plus facile de voir directement avec les développeurs d'Air Video ou sur les forums de leur site, non?

http://www.inmethod.com/forum/forums/list.page


----------

